# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Doorligwonden:het ondergeschoven kindje - Artikel

## Leontien

*Doorligwonden komen relatief vaak voor en kunnen een dodelijke afloop hebben. Maar omdat doorliggen op zichzelf geen ziekte is maar een bijverschijnsel, is er weinig aandacht voor de behandeling ervan.*

Volgens De Laat bestaat er momenteel geen specialisme dat zich specifiek met dit verschijnsel bezighoudt. "Natuurlijk is het belangrijk doorligwonden te voorkomen. Maar de realiteit is dat ze bestaan. Er moet dus meer aandacht voor en kennis over behandeling komen", stelt De Laat. "Er zijn allerlei speciale verbanden en zo, maar het lastige is dat er elk jaar iets verdwijnt of verandert." Het Nijmeegse expertisecentrum gaat daarvoor onder meer een documentatiebank bijhouden.

*Wat is decubitus?*
Doorliggen doet zich voor bij mensen die veel in bed liggen. Voornamelijk ziekenhuispatiënten zijn hier het slachtoffer van. Doordat er op bepaalde gedeelten van de huid continu druk wordt uitgeoefend, kan het bloed er niet meer goed bijkomen. Het gevolg is dat dit stukje huid na verloop van tijd een zuurstoftekort krijgt en afsterft.

Meestal gebeurt dit al in de eerste twee weken na de ziekenhuisopname. Ook de druk van hulpmiddelen als gips of een armsteun, of de wrijving van dekens of een matras kan decubitus veroorzaken. Plekken waar het bot vlak onder de huid ligt of er een dikke laag vetweefsel zit tussen huid en bot, zoals hielen, stuit en heupen, zijn hier het meest vatbaar voor.

*Gradaties*
Doorligletsel wordt onderverdeeld in vier verschillende gradaties. Als de huid rood is maar nog wel intact, spreken we van graad 1. De rode kleur kan dan niet worden weggedrukt met een vinger. Soms voelt het stukje huid extra warm of hard aan. Ook de vorming van oedeem (een overschot aan vocht tussen de huidcellen) is een van de mogelijke kenmerken.

Bij graad 2 is de opperhuid (epidermis) oppervlakkig beschadigd. Er ontstaan blaren op de huid, of de huid is gedeeltelijk ontveld. Ook kan het zijn dat de huidlaag onder de epidermis (de lederhuid of dermis) eveneens aangetast is. Bij graad 3 sterft het huidweefsel af en ontstaat er een diepe zweer. De randen daarvan zijn geel of zwart, de kleur van afgestorven weefselcellen. Ook het bindweefselvlies dat onder de epidermis ligt, kan in deze fase zijn aangetast.

Wanneer ook het spierweefsel, botweefsel en/of ondersteunende weefsels zijn aangetast, is sprake van graad vier. De wonden in de huid zijn dan centimeters diep. De schade is echter vaak nog ernstiger dan het er al uitziet, omdat er onder de overgebleven huid - onzichtbaar van buitenaf dus - holtes kunnen ontstaan van afgestorven cellen.

*Dodelijk*
Decubitus kan in sommige gevallen dodelijk zijn, omdat er in de zweren schadelijke bacteriën kunnen groeien die via de wond gemakkelijk in de bloedbaan terecht kunnen komen. Daardoor kan bloedvergiftiging ontstaan. Voor mensen met een verlaagde weerstand is dat levensbedreigend. De bacterieën kunnen ook de botten aantasten.

----------


## CHRISH

BESTE,

vanuit mijn verleden als verpleegkundige (veel gewerkt met hormoonpreparaten, zinkzalf, ijs en fohnen etc etc) was het een verademing ruimte te krijgen om aan de slag te gaan met homeopatische middelen.
Op een gegeven moment stond onze afdeling bekend als expert op het gebied van wondbehandeling.
Heden ten dagen wordt deze manier nog gebruikt.
Bent u geinteresseerd? laat het mij weten en ik stuur u een homeopatisch"wondbehandelingsplan toe.
vriendelijke groet
chrish

----------


## Nora

Ik heb ooit in een verpleeghuis schoon gemaakt. Ik moest dan ook bedden opmaken. Ook van mensen die aan het bed waren gekluisterd. Een mevrouw had inderdaad een diepe wond, die elke dag werd behandeld. Het hielp echter weinig. Ze had er veel last van en werd stiller en stiller. Het was erg zielig om te zien. Nu praat ik over 15 jaar geleden. Ik weet niet hoe het nu gaat.

----------


## sweetyke

> *Doorligwonden komen relatief vaak voor en kunnen een dodelijke afloop hebben. Maar omdat doorliggen op zichzelf geen ziekte is maar een bijverschijnsel, is er weinig aandacht voor de behandeling ervan.*
> 
> Volgens De Laat bestaat er momenteel geen specialisme dat zich specifiek met dit verschijnsel bezighoudt. "Natuurlijk is het belangrijk doorligwonden te voorkomen. Maar de realiteit is dat ze bestaan. Er moet dus meer aandacht voor en kennis over behandeling komen", stelt De Laat. "Er zijn allerlei speciale verbanden en zo, maar het lastige is dat er elk jaar iets verdwijnt of verandert." Het Nijmeegse expertisecentrum gaat daarvoor onder meer een documentatiebank bijhouden.
> 
> *Wat is decubitus?*
> Doorliggen doet zich voor bij mensen die veel in bed liggen. Voornamelijk ziekenhuispatiënten zijn hier het slachtoffer van. Doordat er op bepaalde gedeelten van de huid continu druk wordt uitgeoefend, kan het bloed er niet meer goed bijkomen. Het gevolg is dat dit stukje huid na verloop van tijd een zuurstoftekort krijgt en afsterft.
> 
> Meestal gebeurt dit al in de eerste twee weken na de ziekenhuisopname. Ook de druk van hulpmiddelen als gips of een armsteun, of de wrijving van dekens of een matras kan decubitus veroorzaken. Plekken waar het bot vlak onder de huid ligt of er een dikke laag vetweefsel zit tussen huid en bot, zoals hielen, stuit en heupen, zijn hier het meest vatbaar voor.
> 
> ...



hallo ,
daktozin , inotyol of zinkzalf aanbrengen en de situatie gaat zeker verbeteren groetjes xxx

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik heb gewerkt in ziekenhuizen en een rusthuis voor mijn stage. Ik heb inderdaad veel mensen met decubitus gezien. Er zaten echt lelijke wonden bij en ik vond dat er heel vaak te weinig aandacht aan besteed werd, zowel qua verzorging als belevenis.. Ik ga zeker niet beweren dat het altijd te voorkomen is, maar soms is de behandeling van de wonden ook niet optimaal. Ook de empathie naar de patiënt toe is niet altijd wat het zou moeten zijn. Men moet niet alleen decubitus voorkomen of genezen, maar ook empatisch omgaan met de mensen. Natuurlijk zijn er ook verpleegkundigen die dat wel doen. 

sandra

----------


## danielleroet

> BESTE,
> 
> vanuit mijn verleden als verpleegkundige (veel gewerkt met hormoonpreparaten, zinkzalf, ijs en fohnen etc etc) was het een verademing ruimte te krijgen om aan de slag te gaan met homeopatische middelen.
> Op een gegeven moment stond onze afdeling bekend als expert op het gebied van wondbehandeling.
> Heden ten dagen wordt deze manier nog gebruikt.
> Bent u geinteresseerd? laat het mij weten en ik stuur u een homeopatisch"wondbehandelingsplan toe.
> vriendelijke groet
> chrish


Hallo Crish
kun je mij een homeopatisch behandelplan toesturen
[email protected]
alvast bedankt!

----------


## Vrouwtje

> BESTE,
> 
> vanuit mijn verleden als verpleegkundige (veel gewerkt met hormoonpreparaten, zinkzalf, ijs en fohnen etc etc) was het een verademing ruimte te krijgen om aan de slag te gaan met homeopatische middelen.
> Op een gegeven moment stond onze afdeling bekend als expert op het gebied van wondbehandeling.
> Heden ten dagen wordt deze manier nog gebruikt.
> Bent u geinteresseerd? laat het mij weten en ik stuur u een homeopatisch"wondbehandelingsplan toe.
> vriendelijke groet
> chrish


Beste Chrish,
Ik ben geinteresseerd in je homeopatisch wondbehandelingsplan. Heb zelf een zwaar ontvelde plek (waarschijnlijk decubitus) aan de zijkant van mijn onderbeen. Zou je het mij kunnen mailen? Mailadres: [email protected] Bij voorbaat hartelijk dank!

----------


## danielleroet

vrouwtje,die Chris reageert helaas niet
mijn moeder had kanker en een grote doorlig wond wat niet wilde genezen
ze is helaas gistermorgen overleden :Frown: 
dus chris,als je voortaan wat plaatst,let dan ook even op de reacties die je krijgt
ik denk niet eens dat hij dit nog zal lezen
wat ik wel weet vrouwtje
dat je even moet zoeken op honingzalf en doorligwond
dat schijnt heel goed te zijn
groetjes Danielle

----------


## Vrouwtje

Beste Danielle, Gecondoleerd met het verlies van je moeder en heel veel sterkte toegewenst! Dank voor je reactie! Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van honingzalf maar ik ga eens zoeken...

----------


## danielleroet

dank je vrouwtje,

http://www.imkerforum.nl/forum/viewt...hp?f=13&t=9883
neem dan wel een goede honing van een imker
of van de natuurwinkel,en haal de honing met een wattenstaafje uit de pot
of koop een speciale honingzalf
mijn moeders wond ging dankzij een goede verpleegkundige die bij haar kwam iedere dag met speciale gaasjes wel goed genezen gelukkig

----------


## danielleroet

http://www.drogisterij.net/Mesitran_wondzalf/P/717655
is een goede honingzalf zo te lezen
deze bevat geen bacterien zoals honing soms wel kan bevatten
lees vooral de 4 revieuws
succes en laat weten hoe het gaat
hoe kom je trouwens aan die wond

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Danielle,
Gecondoleerd met het verlies van je moeder!
Wel fijn dat je de tip over honingzalf hier plaatst, bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Vrouwtje

Hallo Danielle,
Ik had uitgedokterd dat je die honingzalf bij de apotheek kon krijgen. Uiteindelijk heb ik de zalf toch niet gehaald maar ervoor gekozen om niet langer zelf te blijven dokteren en gisteren de dienstdoende huisarts laten komen. Zij heeft zgn. "pads"(kompressen met zilver sulfadiazine) voorgeschreven. Die halen het vuil eruit. Vanmiddag is ze nog even wezen kijken. Volgens haar was het wel wat roder maar ik moet zo doorgaan. Waarschijnlijk is het een doorligwond. Maar toch erg bedankt dat je de moeite hebt genomen om te reageren en voor de tip, ik onthou 'm!

----------


## danielleroet

hoi vrouwtje
volgens mij had mijn moeder die kompressen ook,en haar hielp het geloof ik ook goed
mocht het niet overgaan,dan kun je inderdaad altijd die honingzalf gaan proberen
hou me op de hoogte
hoe kom je aan die doorligwond,toch niet een ernstige ziekte hoop ik?
groetjes Danielle

----------

